# Problems with cdrom device

## baschni

Hi all!

When I try to mount a cdrom, it echoes:

```
mount /mnt/cdrom

umount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
```

lshw gives something like that:

```
*-cdrom

                description: DVD-RAM writer

                physical id: 0

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/cdrom

                logical name: /dev/cdrw

                logical name: /dev/dvd

                logical name: /dev/dvdrw

                logical name: /dev/scd0

                logical name: /dev/sr0

                capabilities: audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

                configuration: status=open
```

I can't play dvds or audio cds either. On windows (dual boot) cdrom device works fine.

What is wrong here?

----------

## Bartek Majka

Your /etc/fstab file should contain this line for cdrom drive:

```
/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro        0 0
```

Check the output of:

```
ls -l /dev/cd*
```

It should look like this (except the dates):

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Apr 17 15:20 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Apr 17 15:20 /dev/cdrw -> sr0

```

```
ls -l /dev/sr0
```

should show this (except the date):

```

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Apr 17  2010 /dev/sr0

```

Check if CONFIG_ISO9660_FS, CONFIG_JOLIET and CONFIG_ZISOFS are enabled in the kernel:

```

grep CONFIG_ISO9660_FS /usr/src/linux/.config

grep CONFIG_JOLIET /usr/src/linux/.config

grep CONFIG_ZISOFS /usr/src/linux/.config

```

Also, try specifying the file system to mount manually:

```
mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
```

----------

## VoidMage

Actually, that output from mount suggests that a similar line is already there.

Are you sure it's /dev/sr0 you should be looking at ?

----------

## Bartek Majka

Yes, the output of mount suggest it, but the type of file, permissions and the owners of /dev/sd0 could be wrong.

It's interesting that the output of lshw doesn't show some information which should be there (product, vendor, version and removeble audio capability). According to it, the disc tray was opened (was it really?). Here is my output:

```

           *-cdrom

                description: DVD-RAM writer

                product: DVDRAM GMA-4082N

                vendor: HL-DT-ST

                physical id: 0.0.0

                bus info: scsi@3:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/cdrom

                logical name: /dev/cdrw

                logical name: /dev/dvd

                logical name: /dev/dvdrw

                logical name: /dev/scd0

                logical name: /dev/sr0

                version: EX01

                capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

                configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc

```

Maybe the kernel didn't recognize correctly the cdrom drive?

----------

